# escapee scorpian/very mad husband....where to look????



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Went to feed scorpians today, i have 2 emperors.......empty viv.....door closed just no scorps....

went on the hunt, found one, already dead under the dresser, there viv is on a high shelf, i am assuming it fell off the shelf and was injured but there is no sign of the other one.....I am of the ...ok.....I will see if we can find it, if not we will just have to see if it turns up, They are nice and fat and should be ok for a while , turn of thought.
My hubby however is going Flippin (nicely put) balistic and is tearing the house apart...



so any ideas, it is definately not in the room they were kept in but he wont accept that it could be anywhere and is nearly pulling up floor boards.....help......he seems to think it will kill the kids.........and he wont be told otherwise......




HELP ME PLEASE.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Its probably going to be somewhere dark and small, like under something, for eg if there were any piles of clothes laying near by look in the clothes-not just under them! Places like that. 
Good luck. Hope the other one is ok.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Tell him the kids almost certainly under no danger from the emps. Just keep looking everywhere thats dark/small I guess, similar for snakes?

Whata a bugger though  I hope the other ones alive, good luck.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Its probably going to be somewhere dark and small, like under something, for eg if there were any piles of clothes laying near by look in the clothes-not just under them! Places like that.
> Good luck. Hope the other one is ok.


LOL! Our posts are pretty much _identical_ :no1:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Its probably going to be somewhere dark and small, like under something, for eg if there were any piles of clothes laying near by look in the clothes-not just under them! Places like that.
> Good luck. Hope the other one is ok.


Thankyou.......
I dont think I helped matters when I laughingly told the children they had to check there shoes everytime they put them on.....sigh.....

.I am just hoping the cat doesnt get to it first........for 2 reasons, I dont want the cat stung.....does anyoneknow what kind of effect a scorian sting would have on a cat? or a dog for that matter.....
and secondly, the cat would eat it without a second thought.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MSL said:


> does anyoneknow what kind of effect a scorian sting would have on a cat and secondly, the cat would eat it without a second thought.


Same as us MSL, none particular: bee-sting-like, some swelling, small amount of pain etc, nothing much. Might be ever so slightly worse in a cat. I doubt a cat would eat it though...


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Same as us MSL, none particular: bee-sting-like, some swelling, small amount of pain etc, nothing much. Might be ever so slightly worse in a cat. I doubt a cat would eat it though...


He's a Bengal....he eats anything.............


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MSL said:


> He's a Bengal....he eats anything.............


lol, good point. Wouldn't have thought it wouldn't be anything particularly major. Just hope you find it first, get searching, and good luck


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> lol, good point. Wouldn't have thought it wouldn't be anything particularly major. Just hope you find it first, get searching, and good luck


Thankyou


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MSL said:


> Thankyou


Let us know how you get on


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Let us know how you get on


Still cant find him.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MSL said:


> Still cant find him.


Oh dear me :?


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

any sign today???


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

lola said:


> any sign today???


No....still a no show........spent a god part of last night with an aquablu tube going round the house but nothing.............will try again tonight.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MSL said:


> aquablu tube


Good thinking Batman. Do they work as well as proper UV bulbs?


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Good thinking Batman. Do they work as well as proper UV bulbs?


 even better ...they go bright bright green under them, used for all the nooks and crannies I couldnt get to......but no scorp...............


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MSL said:


> even better ...they go bright bright green under them, used for all the nooks and crannies I couldnt get to......but no scorp...............


Oh score  But.. pitty you cant find it  Where could it have gone? :shock:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Oh score  But.. pitty you cant find it  Where could it have gone? :shock:


 
I just have a realy bad feeling it is mainly in Odi the cats belly!!!!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MSL said:


> I just have a realy bad feeling it is mainly in Odi the cats belly!!!!


Oh dear :? Look out for legs and claws in the poo :whistling2:


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

MSL said:


> My hubby however is going Flippin (nicely put) balistic and is tearing the house apart...
> 
> so any ideas, it is definately not in the room they were kept in but he wont accept that it could be anywhere and is nearly pulling up floor boards.....help......he seems to think it will kill the kids.........and he wont be told otherwise......





MSL said:


> Thankyou.......
> I dont think I helped matters when I laughingly told the children they had to check there shoes everytime they put them on.....sigh.....
> 
> .I am just hoping the cat doesnt get to it first........for 2 reasons, I dont want the cat stung.....does anyoneknow what kind of effect a scorian sting would have on a cat? or a dog for that matter.....
> and secondly, the cat would eat it without a second thought.


More bothered about it stinging the cat than the kids?.......


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

O dear Penny................thats not good.............




:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



Sorry....:flrt:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

hysteria_uk said:


> More bothered about it stinging the cat than the kids?.......


i should think so... The cat would have a much worse reaction than a child


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I forgot about the little ones..........shite!!!


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

hysteria_uk said:


> More bothered about it stinging the cat than the kids?.......


WHat a stupid stupid comment .............I give up, really I do....go and be hysterical somewhere else ...........I was looking for sensible suggestions as to looking for the missing beastie not idiots questioning my parenting skills, not even going to bother justifying myself to you.......obviously trying to be pleasant and making comments in a lighthearted way are beyond some peoples comprehension...


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> I forgot about the little ones..........shite!!!


 lol......lets face it mate, they will scare it more than it scares them...if they do happen to see it which I very much doubt, they will call me and I will sort it out.....its really not a problem...........I am sure it probably injured itself falling from the shelf like the other one and has crawled off to a corner somewhere to die..............just one of those things....


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

omg, imagine if it gets out, i can see it already:

'Dangerous, highly venomous Scorpion escapes family home'

:lol2:

Sorry, no help.. the uv light thing is probably your best bet.. good luck: victory:


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> i should think so... The cat would have a much worse reaction than a child


Thats ok then! :no1:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

hysteria_uk said:


> Thats ok then! :no1:


 get your head sorted, mate.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

herpmad_boi said:


> omg, imagine if it gets out, i can see it already:
> 
> 'Dangerous, highly venomous Scorpion escapes family home'


Might make people think about actually closing their vivs and locking them in future if they saw someone they know nationally slated because of how they look after their animals. Too many reps and now inverts its seems, die because they have escaped due to carelessness, poor husbandy or inadequate enclosures. Its a joke!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

hysteria_uk said:


> Might make people think about actually closing their vivs and locking them in future if they saw someone they know nationally slated because of how they look after their animals. Too many reps and now inverts its seems, die because they have escaped due to carelessness, poor husbandy or inadequate enclosures. Its a joke!


 Well. My baby rankins escaped at 4"s. There was a lock on the viv, and it was locked, he still escaped for a month.


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

herpmad_boi said:


> Well. My baby rankins escaped at 4"s. There was a lock on the viv, and it was locked, he still escaped for a month.


So how do you explain that?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

hysteria_uk said:


> Might make people think about actually closing their vivs and locking them in future if they saw someone they know nationally slated because of how they look after their animals. Too many reps and now inverts its seems, die because they have escaped due to carelessness, poor husbandy or inadequate enclosures. Its a joke!


Theres no need for you to comment if you're just being negative. Didn't you mum ever teach you: If you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Theres no need for you to comment if you're just being negative. Didn't you mum ever teach you: If you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all.


 
ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............................................




















































































:lol2::lol2:


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Theres no need for you to comment if you're just being negative. Didn't you mum ever teach you: If you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all.


when people stop losing their animals then ill stop being negative


----------



## Howmany (May 31, 2008)

have you got an airing cubard they love them


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

hysteria_uk said:


> when people stop losing their animals then ill stop being negative


Yeh ok then, ta. I'll look forward to it : victory:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

right.....to set things straight.
They were on a top shelf, in a viv.in a locked room.

Now I am only surmising here but at various stages I have seen my other inverts very easily slide open the vivs. They, have all got locks on....
As the scorpians can't get up to the sliding glass as the the vivs are similar to exos and have a glass panel along the base I didnt put a lock on....ok...my bad...........however it would appear that between them they knocked over a decorative piece of cork bark, I think they burrowed underneath which shifted it.... which has then allowed them to reach the sliding part of the viv.....are we clear so far......they then must have opened the viv, if only very slightly and made good there escape...............(sounds like one of my police reports)

Hysteria, I am gutted they escaped but it was definately not through poor husbandry but trying to give them stuff in the viv to make it interesting.
Everysingle other viv in the room has a lock on, quite literally that was the only one that didn't. No I wont make that mistake again but it wasnt as if it wasn't considered it was decided by me it wasnt needed. Obviously it was and now I am paying the price......not you. me.
Stuff happens, you really don't need to get on your high horse and be quite so condescending. I am not a child so give over.......



Right Deep breath......airing cupboard, that has been checked and no sign......just going to kep going with the uv and see if he turns up.


thanks to all those who have pm'd me seeing as as usualon rfuk at the minute, someone started getting all high and mighty on the thread which made others feel that they didn't want to contribute. At this conjuncture I will get the mods to close it down as i really cant be arsed any more.....


Ash Mash I will let you know if he turns up as you have been so concerned.Thankyou


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

MSL said:


> right.....to set things straight.
> They were on a top shelf, in a viv.in a locked room.
> 
> Now I am only surmising here but at various stages I have seen my other inverts very easily slide open the vivs. They, have all got locks on....
> ...


 

Let me know if you need a hand to look for him...........:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MSL said:


> Ash Mash I will let you know if he turns up as you have been so concerned.Thankyou


Awesome, ta. Good luck


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Awesome, ta. Good luck


I've only gone and found him.......


and he has had a bit of an adventure for the past few days because he was in my handbag..........good job he stayed there....only went looking for a pen and there he was..............popped in in a different tank, a glass lidded spider tank and although a bit shell shocked he is hunting for a cricket as we speak so hopefully all will be well.........


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I'm so pleased you found him, fingers crossed for the little fella :2thumb:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Renfield said:


> I'm so pleased you found him, fingers crossed for the little fella :2thumb:


 thankyou....so relieved....I knew he had to still be in the room cos the door is only open when someones at home....and I dont think he would have ventured out when there are 3 kids, 3 dogs a cat and god knows who else around......which is why i thought the cat had got him.......phew 
VERY VERY CHUFFED.........seems ok just have to wait and see.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

glad you found him! he was all ready to go shopping! :lol2:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Roewammi said:


> glad you found him! he was all ready to go shopping! :lol2:


 He's already been shopping, and to my sons dance class and to school......good job he didnt decide to go for a walk at work..........could have been interesting:lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

MSL said:


> He's already been shopping, and to my sons dance class and to school......good job he didnt decide to go for a walk at work..........could have been interesting:lol2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> :lol2:


 I did do a thourough search of that other place you mentioned but got distracted and didn't quite finish it.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

MSL said:


> He's a Bengal....he eats anything.............


 
u have one like that too... so do I...

Glad your scorp turned up


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

MSL said:


> I did do a thourough search of that other place you mentioned but got distracted and didn't quite finish it.


You should have called me..............always happy to help....:2thumb:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

MSL said:


> Thankyou.......
> I dont think I helped matters when I laughingly told the children they had to check there shoes everytime they put them on.....sigh.....
> 
> .I am just hoping the cat doesnt get to it first........for 2 reasons, I dont want the cat stung.....does anyoneknow what kind of effect a scorian sting would have on a cat? or a dog for that matter.....
> and secondly, the cat would eat it without a second thought.


Hate to say it but had this problem myself a few years ago. It was loose for 3 months before it crawled across the carpet one afternoon when I was watching tv. UV light after bedtime is a good idea. Always leave your slippers off the floor so if you need the loo in the night you havent got to turn the light on to check your shoes too!! Gets to be a habit I've never really gotten out of!!


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

MSL said:


> I've only gone and found him.......
> 
> 
> and he has had a bit of an adventure for the past few days because he was in my handbag..........good job he stayed there....only went looking for a pen and there he was..............popped in in a different tank, a glass lidded spider tank and although a bit shell shocked he is hunting for a cricket as we speak so hopefully all will be well.........


Gulp!!!!!!! Well done, I sympathise entirely!

Dont pay any attention to the ones who are more interested in telling you off than helping you.... escapism happens. I've had rough green snakes escape repeatedly, and never figured out how, bought a new viv in the end. My scorp escaped because he was strong enough to lift a heavy glass lid! It doesnt make you a bad owner, and it happens to the best of us. 

And well done for finding him.. tho I'm horrified at the thought of finding a scorpion in my handbag of all places !!!!!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

:lol2: thats brilliant your lucky you didnt get stung well happy 4 u congrats now hubby can relax :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MSL said:


> I've only gone and found him.......
> 
> 
> and he has had a bit of an adventure for the past few days because he was in my handbag..........good job he stayed there....only went looking for a pen and there he was..............popped in in a different tank, a glass lidded spider tank and although a bit shell shocked he is hunting for a cricket as we speak so hopefully all will be well.........


Hahahaha! Wow, what a place! Glad you found him :no1:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Hahahaha! Wow, what a place! Glad you found him :no1:


 Thanks Ash........seems fine today back to being a stroppy lill thing which is good.:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MSL said:


> Thanks Ash........seems fine today back to being a stroppy lill thing which is good.:lol2:


Excellent news! Haha, thats honestly SO funny :lol2:


----------



## GECKO62 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear you lost him and glad you found him,sorry you lost the other one because of the fall ,your have to get another one to keep the remaining one company. Plus i am glad i don't work with you :lol2: because scop are great but they freak me out and to know he was in your bag well it would have scared me :lol2:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

GECKO62 said:


> Sorry to hear you lost him and glad you found him,sorry you lost the other one because of the fall ,your have to get another one to keep the remaining one company. Plus i am glad i don't work with you :lol2: because scop are great but they freak me out and to know he was in your bag well it would have scared me :lol2:


 :lol2:well. I didnt know he was there! glad he didnt though it would have caused all kinds of trouble!


----------

